
Ask HN: What is your SEO checklist on new software releases? - fenesiistvan
As a software developer, I would be interested what you are doing SEO wise when you are releasing new software or a major new upgrade for existing software.<p>It would be good if we would have an easily to follow checklist instead of reinventing the wheel every time.<p>My current list looks like this:<p>-upgrade the documentation (since this is also new content, it might be relevant here)<p>-refresh the software homepage with latest changes (such as extend the feature list)<p>-announce on the “News” page on my website<p>-write a blog post (optional if worth)<p>-announce on our company Facebook page<p>-post a link to Twitter<p>-write a relevant article and post it to 1-2 
relevant website (time consuming)<p>-create a video and post to YouTube (very time consuming)<p>-send email to a few old customers who might be interested in the new features<p>I would like to extend my list with a few more actions for better SEO, so I am here to look for your recommendations.
======
paulcole
Serious question for you: how is that going to help with anything but searches
for your company/product name?

To actually bring in new and useful organic search traffic, you have to start
creating valuable content when you're not releasing software.

What you're describing is promoting a product release not anything really
"SEO" related at all.

------
1ba9115454
I only bother with one item on your list. Blog posts.

Twitter, facebook etc I don't care about.

Traffic from search engines is the be all and end all of SEO and to capture
that traffic you need a big bloggy fishing net.

------
olivercreashe
My SEO checklist: \- make sure to not do any SEO crap.

Done,

------
WhiteSource1
You're asking the wrong question: What's your marketing strategy to reach your
target market?

(of which your website and SEO could be an important component - or not)

